# My beast



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

fail me<<<<<<<<


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I think the pics should work now. We would love to put a better motor in and drift it but I've always been a mini guy and want to bag it badly. My guess is that it will be bagged since we already have the parts and then somewhere down the line we'll go full blown drifter. It's been a lot of fun already in any case.
First are the only 2 pics I have of the truck when I bought it in June for 260.00. Since then me and my brother have replaced a lot of broken and worn parts and a full tune up. Today's mess was a broken driveshaft bearing but it's still kickin'.
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nissan1.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nissan2.jpg
As it sits now, lowered with torsion and 3" blocks. Chevy fullsize rims getting picked up Tuesday hopefully will have them powdercoated matte black.
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/720.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/720b.jpg
I'll more pics of engine bay, interior, bed and underneath but for now here it is. Most realistic plans as of now are full fiberglass dash with some type of music in mind but not installed as we have no passenger window until we fix the track. We have metal for the 4 link and many air ride parts so that'll be soon, still not sure about front bag set up but I've been reading on it. It will most likely be edc in the a/c location. This build thread is just as much for me and my brother to view our progress as it is for you guys so questions or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

Have fun with it, Im building my 97 hardbody now


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

old school nissan truck.. wow

i saw a chevy luv mako yesterday. havent seen one in years.
it was lowered and tub out. sounded like it had a v8 in it

good luck and keep us updated
:fluffy:


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Today we're replacing the carrier bearing which is turning out to be a pain. I don't know if I should seperate the drive shaft from the rearend or in the middle. I can only get open ended wrenches on each bolt and they are close to the shaft and won't turn? We will figure it out I'm sure but it too hot right now.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, I was going to post the build at infamousnissan but there is enough material over there already


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

We got the shaft out after some time and choice words. I broke off two screwdriver tips trying to punch the nut out, didn't nissan know about pins in '86? I have every size socket but the one I need for this nut so tomorrow I'll be buying another tool to complete this task. I bought a nice 2/3 bearing puller kit from Autozone, it was 45 to rent or 25 if I use my reward card and I can keep it. Don't know if our shafts came painted I assume they did since the frame and everything else is but the paint is chipping. We sanded the front shaft down and sprayed it blue, the back seems fine, I only recovered it to prevent rust. I also painted the carrier bearing coupler while I was at it. I do not have a press and I'm not even sure if I need one, the bearing is already inside the rubber boot but it may need to be pressed onto the driveshaft, does anyone know? Some pics up prob tomorrow


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

**** depot doesn't sell single sockets over 1" so I had to make a journey a city over to a sears to pick up a 27mm. I have no vice so with some thought I made my own tool out of 1/4" alluminum that has a 2" hole for the socket and 4 holes to bolt the drive shaft to, it has a long handle so I can hold the driveshaft into place while I loosen the nut. Hopefully this works, I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I pulled the yoke off the front driveshaft and stripped the spindle's threads in the process. I can't get a grip on the rub surrounding the the bearing so I can't pull the bearing at this point. Guess I'll be taking it to a shop soon. In good news, I'm becoming a huge 720 fan and should be picking up an 82 datsun king cab 2wd tomorrow for $200!!! This will be the new bagged project and the single cab will go the drifter route. I'm over 6ft tall, my brother is 5'6" so we both will have better suited rides Pretty soon I'm going to have a 720 graveyard I know it....


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

To be clear at this point we have a single cab 86 720 z24, with an 82 ext cab 720 z22 donor. Throughout the week we have worked non stop, literally because I have no job right now We stripped the '82 ext cab down and scored a pretty nice interior compared to what we had. Replacing the busted bench seat with buckets and a center console has made way more space in the single cab. The best parts were the door panels as we haven't had any, these are near perfect black and gray. Tomorrow we plan on scrapping the parts truck for $200 so I broke even and got a nice interior and some other parts. The front drive shaft is shorter than our single cab's but we only need the inner spindle. We already have our eye on another king cab that has perfect interior and a sun roof! I have no need for the auto trans or z22 engine from this truck so it'll probably be scrapped seperate from the truck, just not sure if I wanna pull it or not. If anyone needs any wires, switches, lights dash cluster from auto....whatever, I have the whole wire harness from this truck so just pm me I will probably send it for cost of shipping


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I will get pics up tomorrow.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

How many miles on that beast?


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Okay I have a lot of pics ready but need a new cord that's been chewed up! Anyway my insomnia is horrible so I'm posting. The truck is stuck at 189xxx but has been that way since who knows (previous owner said it was stuck when he bought it). Last weekend we drove the truck 2 hours from Orlando to Tampa for Slamfest and actually entered it. More people than I would have thought stopped by to check it out. We got back home to find the front driver tire splitting and the tread seperating from the tire itself. A trip to the junkyard got us brandnew firestone tires for $15 bucks a piece, really brand new. Firestone 185/70r14s all around now fr380s rear and fr690s front, a little smaller than stock but we now get full turn radius, a couple inches lower and no more inner fender rubbing  The truck sits way lower than when we got it and we drag on everything so the 4link is coming sooner than later. Valves, hose, switches are here and I have a friend welding up my 2x2x1/4 bars hopefully with super pivot joints. We are going to raise the bed floor and maybe at the same time body drop the truck 2 3/4" to meet the frame rail. Don't worry people I will not hack this truck, just a reliable fun daily driver is what we want.... until the irs and motor are bought muwhahaha


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us please...


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I spent today helping a friend body drop his fullsize chevy (lays rocker now!!!) This has given me inspiration to work on my own. Camera cord should be here tomorrow so some pics are on the way! On another note, will these rims fit without boring http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/toyotarims.jpg ? I can get a set tomorrow for $50 seems like a decent deal even though I just bought tires for 14" I now I will need bigger rims for drop spindles down the road anyway.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

those are the 16x7 toyotas


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720a.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720aa.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720bb.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720c.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720cc.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720d.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720dd.jpg


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720e.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720ee.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720f.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720ff.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720g.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720gg.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720h.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720hh.jpg


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720i.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720ii.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720j.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720jj.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720k.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720kk.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720l.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720ll.jpg


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720n.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720mm.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720nn.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720o.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720oo.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720p.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720pp.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720q.jpg


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720qq.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720r.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720s.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720t.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720u.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720w.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/nov720x.jpg


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Massive picture update!!! I took a ton of pics... some good shots, some bad shots, shots of body to come and whatever else... this took a lot of time to upload, label, upload to photobucket, copy/paste to here. This site needs more pics anyway so I put em all up, enjoy.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Here is the only pic I've seen of it from slamfest 09. The 71' datsun is my friend Nick.
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/Slamfestphoto.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/Slamfestnick.jpg


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if you have not already post up on Sign In to 720World - 720World

become a member and find parts for that 720..


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I will check that out thanks. My biggest problems are the doors and the dents in the driver door jamb but I have doors and I cut that same jamb out of another truck. I think the roof rust can be fixed with sheet metal but body work is last on my list.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

On the way home from the beach tonight the truck drove horrible so I broke down and bought a coil to replace the ignition coil. Hopefully this solves my sputtering and smooths the take off. We'll see


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

well.......?


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Well... I got the coil changed out and the problem went away for 2 days (2 trips to the beach about 100 miles combined) but it's back to sputtering just a little, I will check the codes maybe today. Also, the truck never came with a stereo so I wired up a new headunit and put 2 6.5" and 2 6x9, pretty clear and clean with no vibration. We put door panels on from the 82 and cut holes in them, the speakers barely clear the rolled down windows. It's early, not much of an update, probably going surfing!!!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

when chaging the coil ar you changing the ballast as well ??


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Don't know what the ballast is, so probably not? I bought 2 coils ( the same) for 35 each and installed them as the old ones were with pos/neg and plug wire. It does seem to hold smoother idles and run stronger.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I looked up the ballast, but I can't find where it's located on the truck? I also found this on an older forum but was wondering if anyone could chime in on it.

"What i found is that these 720's use a return fuel line with no restriction.. so what you get is ZERO fuel pressure to the carb. I have no idea how these things run at all, unless you have a vane/rotor fuel pump that spits out 7psi or so. What I ended up doing is putting a Purolator ($20) adjustable fuel regulator on the return line, and set it so that I have 3.5psi at all times. It helps to T off a pressure gauge so you can watch it under hood. Anywhoo, my power fade problems are gone."

Would this be helpful or has anyone done this more recently?


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

If your 720 has a carb, it has low fuel pressure, around 3-5 PSI. All it is required to do, is push the fuel to the carb, and keep the float bowls full. The float will shut off the back flow when the float bowl is low. Anything else, goes unrestricted back to the tank when the fuel level is good.There is a sight glass on the front of the carb, and if the fuel level is at the dot or close, your ok. A 720 like mine with a TBI requires about 37 PSI, to keep the fuel injectors pressurized.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

The quote is someone elses experience. Would it be benificial to do this set up they are talking about? I have changed the coils, plugs, wires, cap, cleaned the carb with spray. Shifting into 4th gear it begins to sputter, pushing gas makes it worse, at that point 5th gear is not an option. It doesn't do it all the time but it has gotten more frequent and last longer. I really thought it was the exhaust coil after reading everyone elses symptoms.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I have carb by the way. Thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

ballast are just before the coils..

check the wire harness for the coils for damge and re-check and clean all grounds and fusible links...

since you have carbs maybe re route the vacumn for the fuel pressure reg to a manifold source...


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the tips lately everyone. I sprayed the engine bay with 2 cans of degreaser yesterday, went through with wire brushes and did a decent job. I found out that my motor is blue which was not noticable with all the grease and grime. I still have not seen a ballast anywhere, the pic on autozone site shows a skinny looking "T" with a total of 3 screws, I don't see one anywhere. I cut the belt from my ac and tensioner which reduced a lot of engine noise and I almost want to believe it gained some pep. The belt seemed to be pretty damn tight. The major plans for body drop and 4 link have been put off until it runs properly so hopefully we get it straightened out soon.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it is called ignition module and it plugs in to pre coil..


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I feel terribly retardateded, is this it by chance? http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/ballast.jpg I hope so because the other module is almost $200 ouch!!!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

no that is not what i thought we were talking about...


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Picking up a haynes and whatever other manuals I can find this week. any good suggestions out there?


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Couple updates with my daily struggle:
Found a 5 wire black plug attatched to the pos terminal was broken half through. We kept each pair of wires together on 3 seperate ring connecters and connected them directly to the terminal. The truck keeps a better idle now and starts without giving gas. 

I haven't investigated the glass window on the carb to see where it's at, I assume it's near the front. When the truck is turned of it sometimes wants to keep running for about 5 seconds. I checked and found that my throttle cable is not attatched properly to the clip on the firewall/cowl. The rubber is rotted and the cable slips back on forth mabye causing my varied sputtering lately??? I tried to zip tie as tempory fix but they aren't holding the cable in place.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

The distributer is marked "i" and "e" but I'm not sure which wire goes to which coil, we switched them and drove around the block a few times and it runs about the same. For now the exhaust is connected to the coil near the core support and the ignition near the fender. Sometimes this truck drives so smooth at any speed and other days I don't even want take to the store and back.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I keep remembering small things here... zane I did check and clean all wiring under the hood and only found one broken, a thick protected ground that leads from the firewall to the exhaust header cover, haven't replaced it yet. Went in under the dash and found a rusted out (relay? blue 1"x1" box) right next to the fuse box, went to pull it off and it totally crumbled so it has been replaced by one I saved from the 82'. We have a small rust hole at the the top of our pillar which leads water directly to the fuse box Also near the battery I have a plug that has the same exact design as that little blue relay, it hasen't had one since we bought it, does it need one? Hopefully all of these little loose ends will help us build an awesome running truck.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Hope everyone is having great holidays, I did! The truck recieved gifts as well so tomorrow will be a busy day. We picked up rotors, pads, calipers, wheel bearings and some other small things. For the rear we ordered pivot heim joints for the 4 link and I'm probably going with honda civic coilovers for the rear. I'm excited to see how this thing handles with proper brakes, the suspension won't be done for a few weeks though. Hopefully I will take pictures.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I drove from Orlando to Daytona today to pick up some 18x8 titan steelies. They have decent goodyear tires and pressure sensors which I will sell to make my money back and get smaller tires. I tried to test fit but the tire hits the fender or bed before the rim goes on. I really hope the offset will work out, not too worried if I have to roll the fenders.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Started at 8am and worked all day to do the brakes and wheel bearings. We cleaned every part with a wire wheel and painted them with duplicolor silver caliper paint. The dust sheild was repainted black and a few other things cleaned up. I think it turned out really nice and I can't wait to drive on these new brakes! We need to pick up 2 new carter pins for the spindles, bleed the system and we're good. Took more pics of the process but here's the idea.
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/brakes1209b.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/brakes1209c.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/brakes1209d.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/brakes1209f.jpg


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I snapped some pics of the 18" titan wheels, probably going to get a tire removed today so I can check the fitment of the rim. I know the centers will need to be bored but I want to check the offset before I get my hopes up.
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/titan18steeliea.jpg


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I realized yesterday that we didn't buy bearing seals so we picked some up. In the final assembly I see that one of the caliper pins is siezed in the bracket. I'm heading out today in search of someone who can pull it out with some type of press and it should be driveable this afternoon I am waiting on heim joints still.... as soon as they get here the bed will come off, we'll get 4 link measurements and probably replace the fuel filter and pump. Pretty much everything on the truck is new or will be soon


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

The tires were sold today from the 18s so I test fit them on the rear and took pics. They need to be bored so I couldn't fit the front but I think I have space for turning and bumps?.?. We'll see
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/RimTestFita.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/RimTestFitb.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm9/minitrkingking/RimTestFitc.jpg


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

they look as big as the wheel and tire combo on the front...


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

yes, they are only an 1 1/2" smaller then what's there already. a lil wider but I'm sure they should fit, gotta get em bored still.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Off the top of my head you'll need something like a 225/30/18 to equal the oem tire diameter? Nice project buddy....like the stance!


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I'm looking to get 225/35 just to give a little more meat to the tire, if I can squeeze it maybe even 40 series. Thanks much for the compliments! The stance of the truck is my brother's favorite part too. We got the rims in the shop getting bored, just told them to do it in their spare time since I don't have tires yet.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it will be tires with a little truck sitting on top...priceless...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

minitrkingking said:


> I'm looking to get 225/35 just to give a little more meat to the tire, if I can squeeze it maybe even 40 series. Thanks much for the compliments! The stance of the truck is my brother's favorite part too. We got the rims in the shop getting bored, just told them to do it in their spare time since I don't have tires yet.


The hub concentric bore is different?


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

The rim hub bore is 3.5" and the actual hub is 4". The lugs fit perfectly and use the same acorn style lug that the truck comes with.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

mt r u bored??


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I don't know if the rims are done yet zane, I can't wait to pick them up though. I'm just waiting until I get tires so I don't have to make two trips. In other news, the truck has been running fine with no sputtering, but we are still riding manual brakes and it's a lil scary


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I found a set of tires on craigslist and had to get em. I got 2 goodyear eagles 245/45 and 2 bridgestone turanza 235/45. I like the difference in tire size but I think will def have to roll the bedsides a bit. We'll see... I'm going to pick up the rims probably tomorrow and see if I can swing the cash to get my tires mounted.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I have neglected this thread for a minute now well 2 months..... but I am back with updates. The rims are rolling on 240/35 up front and 245/40 out back, they rode so nice but I really need an alignment and took them off to save my tires. The BEST news I have is.... drum roll..... I gained over 30mph to my top highway speed!!! I changed the fuel filter, all gas lines are new goodyear hose, and the stock fuel pump is kickin perfect. The truck had trouble driving over 55mph and on the highway I could only push out mabye 65mph, I am now easily running 105mph. I no longer feel like an amish asswipe while people pass me on I-4. Pictures will be posted as soon as the rims get back on the truck 

ps. I really miss visiting this site and glad to see some new screennames and particapation. thanks for everyone who has got me this far


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)




----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Got em on!!! Looks and rides much better and getting alignment tomorrow. Going to have to pie cut the fender lips and tuck everything but it all fits well. Full turning radius but my inner fenders (plastic) is already falling and rides on the tires, bye bye to them.


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

Just noticed your thread. Lookin' good man! Keep it up!


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

The truck is running like a true champ right now! Replaced the valve cover and oil pan gaskets, the water pump is new as of 15 minutes ago. Painted a bunch of stuff including the valve cover, oil pan, alt, skid plate.... we got a "custom" roll pan welded in, just cut the top edge off of a chevy s10 tailgate and it fits beautifu. My bro got a ticket for the tag being in the window so we are making lights and such to move it to the pan.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

The "original?" radiator is almost completely see through. Don't know if that means it's trash but it seems to work fine. The weep hole on the water pump started gushing this week so that had to be dealt with. Everytime we want to build something new, we instead have to fix something mechanical.... it never ends!

Have complete rear suspension "back half" of a bagged truck that I may convert to a 4 link with coilovers? That is the biggest thing we want to do THE SUSPENSION, guess we will once the entire motor is replaced?

pics up as soon as I can


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

DAMN...LOOKS AWESOME!!!


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Very proud to say that my truck just took me from E. Orlando to Anna Marie Is. in just over 2 hours on the way back! I have done so much work to this thing, just being able to complete a 300 mile drive with no preperations or problems is awesome to me.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Great work, hows the fuel economy, power etc.?


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

My speedo is totally whacko but I'm guessing toward 100mph pretty consistantly on I4 (no body passed me). $14 got me the 160 with a little to spare. I put $20 in before I left and it has about an 1/8th. I have been tuning on it a lot so I haven't checked the economy much, I do think it's well into the 20s. Having the larger 18" tires on it really helps as opposed to the 14s


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Checked the driveway and motor before it got dark, NO oil anywhere this thing used to bleed out everywhere.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!*



minitrkingking said:


> Checked the driveway and motor before it got dark, NO oil anywhere this thing used to bleed out everywhere.


 What else are you planning to do...sounds pretty solid as is!!!


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Not going to be on this project as much. This truck will be my brother's here soon since I just bought another one. I will be sad not to drive it but we have put a lot of work into it and if anyone were to get it, it'd be him. We had the bed off last week getting all the measurements for the 4link, I bought a fbi double adjust link kit. After the link and coils are installed back then front, this truck will be about done.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

So, whats the new one you have? And the plans for it?


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

The other truck is an 85 ext cab 720. Not much progress yet, it will be updated here:
http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/162598-new-me-ride.html


----------

